# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Comirobo, talking robot, Sharp Corporation, Abeno-ku, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Designer - Sharp Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Comirobo Robot From Sharp"

by Edwin Kee
October 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sharp Comirobo, talking robot is a personal companion

Published on Dec 17, 2016




> Sharp’s talking robot is on display, and it can respond to touch and voice. Company representatives demonstrate how it can make conversation, respond to questions about the weather, and even respond humanly when struck with a hand. The robot is not for sale and is only meant to showcase company capabilities.

----------

